# Odd pop-up on startup



## Uraneum (Aug 20, 2015)

So a few months back I managed to get some sort of adware called RocketTab. I was able to remove it completely, aside from what you see here in the image.

Upon starting my computer, this message will always show. It seems it's just trying to start something that's no longer there, so it comes up with this error message. But I have no idea how to remove it. I've tried searching through programs listed to run on startup but I haven't found anything. Does anyone know how I might be able to permanently remove this error message so I don't have to see it each time I start up my PC?


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

RocketTab was downloaded with freeware, most likely. You have to be very careful about "free" downloads. Often, they come with this type of annoying software. You might try Malwarebytes Free and see if it can remove it. The free version can be downloaded from their site:

https://www.malwarebytes.org/mwb-download/


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Don't waste your time with Malwarebytes as what remains isn't malware.
You could do a search for Rocketab and remove any components it finds, or manually search for listings in System32 drivers.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

It isn't a waste of time if it works. What's the harm in trying Malwarebytes? Nothing!:nono: 

If that doesn't work, and you don't want to buy an anti-virus, try AVG Free. It is pretty good for a free anti-virus.

Also, have you searched the Program Files (x86) as well as Program Files?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Anti Malware and Anti Virus will not remove this pop file. The file has already been removed by one of the previous programs there are remnants left over. 
Go to Start/Search and type regedit and press enter. 
In the Registry Editor go to the Toolbar to *Edit/Find.* In the *Find What* box type *RocketTab *and press enter. It will stop on something. Highlight the folder or string and press *Del* on the keyboard, press* Enter *to acknowledge the deletion, press* F3 *to continue searching the registry. Do these last 3 steps until you see the message *Finished Searching the Registry*. Restart computer.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

TexasBandit said:


> I thought of suggesting searching/correcting the registry, but thought trying a couple of simple things first might work. I had a similar problem a few years ago, and I found the program in Program Files(x86). I deleted it there as well as the registry entries to solve the problem. Thank you for picking up the problem. Your solution should be effective in eliminating the pop-up.
> Thanks again & have a good weekend.


Let us know if that worked.


----------



## Uraneum (Aug 20, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply. 
This seems to have fixed half the problem, but I've hit a bit of a bump. I was able to delete a few things, but what's shown here still remains. When attempting to delete anything else I get this error message. Upon startup I no longer see the RocketTab error message, but command prompt still comes up. I've looked in my programs set to run on startup and command prompt isn't in there.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search and type *Task Scheduler* and press enter. On the Left panel take the drop down arrow, drill down *Task Scheduler Library/Microsoft/Windows* see if there is a *RocketTab* task scheduled. Select it and on the Right panel right click it and *Delete* it.


----------

